# Oceanic tanks



## staticfiend

Ok I bought a used Oceanic tank off craigslist from someone near my house. It was a nice 55 gallon tall not long tank. It seemed really well built as the glass was think and had nice wood accents on the top and bottom. 

Well its been four months the tank finally cycled I started to get it the way I finally wanted it. Well last wednesday I come down stairs in the morning and to my horror there was only about 4 inches of water left in the tank. Nearly all of the 55 gallons of water had leaked out!!! Not only did it flood my living and dining room it also flooded my neighbors. We later discovered that the seal running up the side of the tank had split and caused the leak.

I lost one of my African chiclids and one of my Diamond tetras through this ordeal. So I had to transfer my fish to a friends tank and now I have a ton of water damage and no tank. 

Has anyone ever had this happen? Does anyone think I can go back to Oceanic and have them do something? The tank had a production date and serial number. I have never seen a tank contain this information. I'm just really at a loss right now with no money for a new tank and having to pay a deductible for my place and to pay to have my neigbors fixed. Anyone can offer any advice on the situation?


----------



## aunt kymmie

I don't know what to tell you as far as Oceanic is concerned but I just wanted to let you know that I'm really sorry that this has happened to you. What a complete and total nightmare!


----------



## Tyyrlym

It's worth calling Oceanic just to find out. Since you bought the tank used I wouldn't holy my breath though.


----------

